# Oracion principal dentro de otra, ¿esto se puede?



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos.

No entiendo muy bien la construcción de la siguiente frase:

*Die Kosten stehen auf dem Blatt drauf, sind aus Angebot XXXX.*

Entiendo la frase pero lo que no me queda claro es la construcción de una frase principal dentro de otra. ¿Es esto posible?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

davlar said:


> Die Kosten stehen auf dem Blatt drauf, sind aus Angebot XXXX.



Esto es una frase bastante coloquial, debería ser "Die Kosten stehen auf dem Blatt (drauf), *sie* sind aus Angebot XXXX."
Y no está exactamente una frase principal dentro de otra, verdad? Se trata de una frase principal seguida por otra, verdad que sí? Y eso sí se puede. De hecho, al tener varias frases principales cortas (con el mismo sujeto, claro), a los alemanes nos gusta conectarlas. Si no, nos da la impresión de ser un texto escrito para niños.

Pero a ver que dice Tonerl al respecto. 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Susana. Tomo nota.
Espero no obstante otras respuestas.

davlar


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Muchas gracias Susana. Tomo nota.
> Espero no obstante otras respuestas.
> 
> davlar



Te confirmo lo que dijo susana: es una forma muy coloquial. Se omite la palabra 'sie'. La frase no es una principal dentro de otra.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## Tonerl

_


davlar said:



*Die Kosten stehen auf dem Blatt drauf, sind aus Angebot XXXX.*

Click to expand...

_
*Die aufgeführten Kosten betragen laut Angebot XXX...
*
Saludos


----------

